# 할



## youkkai

example phrase: 너한테 할 말이 있어

that's pretty much it. what does 할 mean here? thank you


----------



## atotisan

할 means "I will". For example 할 거야 means I'll do it.

So, as for the phrase it can be translated like "I have something to tell you"


----------



## aforl

When you add a ㄹ/을 to a verb, and attach it before a noun, the verb 'describes' the noun in the future tense:

먹을 사과 = The apple that I will eat
갈 곳 = The place that I will go
할 일 = The thing that I will do
할 말 = The 'speech' that I will do

So basically 할 말 있어 literally means "there is a speech that i will do", i.e. "I've something to say".


----------



## brandonkim

I think aforl did a good explanation.
I just want to add a few additionals.

If you want to know the meaning of the words '할' from the dictionary, then, you have to search for '하다' instead of '할' from the dictionary. ('하다' is a base form of '할')
Because Korean verb & adjective  post base form of the words only to its dictionary, not conjugating form.
In Korea grammar, verb & adjective consist of two parts. (fixed part(어간語幹) and changing part(=conjugateing part 어미語尾)

In case of your questoing word '하다',  it consists of( 하-(어간)+ -다(어미))
'하'(어간) shouldn't change, however, 어미(-다) can be switched with another 어미.(-ㄹ) ;하다->할


examples that shows how base form conjugate with another 어미)


base form 오다;
'올'= 오-(어간) +- ㄹ(어미)

base form 가다;
'갈'= 가-(어간)+-ㄹ(어미)

base form 사다;
'살'= 사-(어간)+-ㄹ(어미)

I hope this would be a bit helpful to understand how '하다' conjugate into '할'.


----------



## sean12345

exactly - here's another example to think about too. all 오다

I am from American and my name is Sean : 제가 미국에서 온 선우예요

I feel like it will rain 비가 올 것 같아요 

오다 : 온 Past (in many cases) // 올 Future\

the same applies to 하다


----------



## elroy

할 is also used together with 수 to express ability:

공부할 수 있어 = I can study.


----------

